# NEW GIRL ON FORUM



## Gina

Hello guys... my name is Gina, and I have been working hard last 14 months... I am 20 years old Height 181 cm (5 11") weight around... 82 kgs/182lbs...

First 2 pics are taken before I decide to be bigger and stronger (I was 5 11" and around 163 lbs) ... I was 19 at that moment... Now I am 182 lbs... Last pic... Hope to have nice time there on forum...


----------



## GaryMatt

Looks great Gina, welcome to UKM.


----------



## united

Welcome


----------



## anaboliclove

Gina said:


> Hello guys... my name is Gina, and I have been working hard last 14 months... I am 20 years old Height 181 cm (5 11") weight around... 82 kgs/182lbs...
> 
> First 2 pics are taken before I decide to be bigger and stronger (I was 5 11" and around 163 lbs) ... I was 19 at that moment... Now I am 182 lbs... Last pic... Hope to have nice time there on forum...
> 
> View attachment 126580
> 
> 
> View attachment 126581
> 
> 
> View attachment 126583


 Welcome on board love! Awesome quads!


----------



## andyboro

welcome... good progress!

where are you aiming to get to?


----------



## PaulB

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Gina

Thanks guys... Is it possible to open journy there (I asked because I am newbie)...


----------



## Dark sim

Gina said:


> Thanks guys... Is it possible to open journy there (I asked because I am newbie)...


 Yes, you can do that here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/33-member-journals/


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Welcome

you will have more help than you ever wanted :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman

woop woop


----------



## Gina

Thanks guys... Will start journey... Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Robbie F

English is fine!!!


----------



## Fluke82

Welcome.

English is not your first language - what is?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gina said:


> Thanks guys... Will start journey... Sorry for my bad english...


 where are you going on your journey? are you travelling by plane?


----------



## Gina

Heavyassweights said:


> where are you going on your journey? are you travelling by plane?


 I asked for training jurnal forum,... Sorry...


----------



## Gina

Drogon said:


> Welcome.
> 
> English is not your first language - what is?


 Living in Germany...


----------



## Gina

anaboliclove said:


> Welcome on board love! Awesome quads!


 Thanks... Also nice chest and pecs on Your avatar...


----------



## Colin

Gina said:


> Living in Germany...


 Welcome Gina from Germany.


----------



## Fluke82

Gina said:


> Living in Germany...


 ich sehe 

Enjoy


----------



## Gary29

Bigger quads than me, tidy.

My gut instinct is @duranman but I'll give the benefit of the doubt.

Welcome


----------



## 19072

Welcome Gina - lived in Lemgo for 3years when I was a toddler.

Great to see more females on UKM


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Bigger quads than me, tidy.
> 
> My gut instinct is @duranman but I'll give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Welcome


 hole in 1


----------



## FelonE1

Welcome

@Ste she weighs more and has more muscle than you


----------



## Archaic

Deffo calling B$ on this.

Just for fun tho.. Do you have a boy friend?


----------



## Quackerz

And here we go again............

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Gina

Archaic said:


> Deffo calling B$ on this.
> 
> Just for fun tho.. Do you have a boy friend?


 Not yet...

Thanks guys on support and nice words...


----------



## ILLBehaviour

wilkommen,

magst du wurst ?


----------



## Archaic

Gina said:


> Not yet...


 May be a perspective illusion, but looks like a wedding ring on your finger in last pic..?


----------



## RedStar

ILLBehaviour said:


> wilkommen,
> 
> magst du wurst ?


 Ich mag currywurst.


----------



## richardrahl

anaboliclove said:


> Welcome on board love! Awesome quads!





Gina said:


> Thanks... Also nice chest and pecs on Your avatar...


 Don't encourage him! He's probably took a screenshot of your reply, WhatsApp'd it to everybody he knows and looked at it 20x already! :lol: (I would too)

Welcome to the board, Gina. You're looking great.


----------



## The Last Time

Hallo und Willkommen


----------



## Colin

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Ich mag currywurst.


 BIG STE hat eine bessere Physis als Sie.


----------



## RedStar

Colin said:


> BIG STE hat eine bessere Physis als Sie.


 haha das ist nicht richtig.

Hast du eine problem mit deine augen?


----------



## The Last Time

Archaic said:


> May be a perspective illusion, but looks like a wedding ring on your finger in last pic..?


 The ring is on her right hand fella. Pic taken in mirror.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Ich mag currywurst.


 currywurst macht mein loch stinkede


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Pics holding a wooden spoon are going to be required


----------



## Colin

Fattymous Waterman said:


> haha das ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Hast du eine problem mit deine augen?


 Meine Augen haben decieve mich nicht Freund , auch sein Haar scheißt alle über euch . Nur warten Sie , bis das Testosteron anspringt , werden Sie seinen Arsch küssen .


----------



## anaboliclove

richardrahl said:


> Don't encourage him! He's probably took a screenshot of your reply, WhatsApp'd it to everybody he knows and looked at it 20x already! :lol: (I would too)
> 
> Welcome to the board, Gina. You're looking great.


 :blush:


----------



## Archaic

The Last Time said:


> The ring is on her right hand fella. Pic taken in mirror.


 Thought it might be that. Still seems a bit dodge to me, this is some middle aged guy I reckon getting his rocks off.

I want to see OP with a spoon in deep cleavage. Either that or tucked up between the camel toe.

Seems reasonable enough request to me. :thumb


----------



## RedStar

Colin said:


> Meine Augen haben decieve mich nicht Freund , auch sein Haar scheißt alle über euch . Nur warten Sie , bis das Testosteron anspringt , werden Sie seinen Arsch küssen .


 I understood the bit about your eyes not deceiving you, something about my hair and testosterone (didn't get that bit) Arse kisser nice.

It's been 10 years since I spoke German, it isn't as good as it was.


----------



## Colin

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I understood the bit about your eyes not deceiving you, something about my hair and testosterone (didn't get that bit) Arse kisser nice.
> 
> It's been 10 years since I spoke German, it isn't as good as it was.


 I was just using google translator lol.


----------



## RedStar

Colin said:


> I was just using google translator lol.


 Haha cheeky sod, go be ste's number one fanboy


----------



## Quackerz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Pics holding a wooden spoon are going to be required


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This.

Pics holding a wooden spoon or your a man pretending to be a woman so you can flirt on the internet........


----------



## superpube

Quackerz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This.
> 
> Pics holding a wooden spoon or your a man pretending to be a woman so you can flirt on the internet........


 We all hope for the latter


----------



## Quackerz

superpube said:


> We all hope for the latter


 It's probably just Banzi.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Quackerz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This.
> 
> Pics holding a wooden spoon or your a man pretending to be a woman so you can flirt on the internet........


 op benötigen wir ein Foto von Ihnen mit einem Löffel zwischen deinen Arsch cheecks


----------



## superpube

Quackerz said:


> It's probably just Banzi.


 Still would


----------



## Quackerz

ILLBehaviour said:


> op benötigen wir ein Foto von Ihnen mit einem Löffel zwischen deinen Arsch cheecks


 Had to translate that, had me in stitches.......


----------



## Quackerz

superpube said:


> Still would


 f**k it, why not? We could go to the Hilton.


----------



## Golden_balls

Welcome love

I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply

This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


----------



## superpube

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 Show us your balls then


----------



## Quackerz

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 Welcome mate. :thumb

Hugs?


----------



## Archaic

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 All UKM pussy has to be closely inspected before we believe it's female.

@Skye666 has been here for years and we're still not 100% sure..! :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz

Archaic said:


> All UKM pussy has to be closely inspected before we believe it's female.
> 
> @Skye666 has been here for years and we're still not 100% sure..! :whistling:


 I would agree, sometimes I think @Skye666 could almost be @banzi TBH........ :whistling:

It's a good thing she does not know where I live. LOL


----------



## Golden_balls

superpube said:


> Show us your balls then


 Anything for you love x


----------



## Plate

A hot single 20 year old

this thread will do well


----------



## Golden_balls

Archaic said:


> All UKM pussy has to be closely inspected before we believe it's female.
> 
> @Skye666 has been here for years and we're still not 100% sure..! :whistling:


 Probably used to be a man as shes got bigger balls than most of you


----------



## Archaic

Golden_balls said:


> Probably used to be a man as shes got bigger balls than most of you


 AAS balls just makes my c0ck look bigger mate, win win. B)


----------



## lukeyybrown1

fit


----------



## UK2USA

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Welcome
> 
> you will have more help than you ever wanted :whistling:


 And some she didn't 

Welcome Gina!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 lol

post up a pic of your mrs, mum, sister or gran and UKM will like the sh1t out of it


----------



## RedStar

Heavyassweights said:


> lol
> 
> post up a pic of your mrs, mum, sister or gran and UKM will like the sh1t out of it


 Anyone else think the op could be big ste? Seems suspicious.


----------



## GameofThrones

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 Don't you know mate? Were part of the certified Pussy Patrol.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Anyone else think the op could be big ste? Seems suspicious.


 either him or @duranman


----------



## Sebbek

Golden_balls said:


> Probably used to be a man as shes got bigger balls than most of you [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Golden balls lol

S


----------



## Golden_balls

Heavyassweights said:


> lol
> 
> post up a pic of your mrs, mum, sister or gran and UKM will like the sh1t out of it


 Got one of your mum

But im sure you seen that pussy before


----------



## Heavyassweights

Golden_balls said:


> Got one of your mum
> 
> But im sure you seen that pussy before


 who hasn't


----------



## banzi




----------



## mrwright

Golden_balls said:


> Anything for you love x
> 
> View attachment 126599


 Look how happy she is to be fondling them bollarks


----------



## Golden_balls

mrwright said:


> Look how happy she is to be fondling them bollarks


 Cos they are full of love


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

My god i have been fcuking about with that bollox about the moon landings, flat earth, and gravity, when i could of been in here, it's a very big hello from me Gina.


----------



## SickCurrent

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 You should have posed as a female and nicked some pics from instagram then breh :whistling:


----------



## Omen669

Welcome


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Gina said:


> Not yet...
> 
> Thanks guys on support and nice words...


 So you are saying theres a chance YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Golden_balls

SickCurrent said:


> You should have posed as a female and nicked some pics from instagram then breh :whistling:


 If i post some of me naked

I know some members would be really excited

Golden balls approved :whistling:


----------



## JohhnyC

Some of you guys need to put down the weights and get out more and converse with woman. :whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Hottest girl ever on here :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux

Why show your face in the first two pics then hide it in the last?

Something is very suspect here.


----------



## Goosh

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Quackerz

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hottest girl ever on here[IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Still waiting on the spoon pic mate..... Could be a duranman hoax.


----------



## Frandeman

Don't trust the men without a nice avi


----------



## Heavyassweights

Acidreflux said:


> Why show your face in the first two pics then hide it in the last?
> 
> Something is very suspect here.


 prob has test jaw


----------



## MBR

Heavyassweights said:


> prob has test jaw


 probably has a set of danglers` :huh:


----------



## Skye666

Archaic said:


> All UKM pussy has to be closely inspected before we believe it's female.
> 
> @Skye666 has been here for years and we're still not 100% sure..! :whistling:


 Oh I think u are definitely sure!!


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> I would agree, sometimes I think @Skye666 could almost be @banzi TBH........ :whistling:
> 
> It's a good thing she does not know where I live. LOL


 And what an amazing combo that would be


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Oh I think u are definitely sure!!


 50 50


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> Probably used to be a man as shes got bigger balls than most of you


 Ur new with 16 posts...sure learnt a lot about Skye in such a short time....


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> Ur new with 16 posts...sure learnt a lot about Skye in such a short time....


 Just stating the obvious love


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> God loves a trier.... Bless he's just trying to get in with the boys and be accepted


 Or an old flame of UKM trying to pull the wool over miss marples eyes!!


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> Just stating the obvious love


 Ok....David.


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> Ok....David.


 No even close

Ill give you a clue girls

My balls hang lower than my dick


----------



## richardrahl

Frandeman said:


> Don't trust the men without a nice avi


 Your face on your avi puts you in that category. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> And what an amazing combo that would be [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 Lol

I think you two should just go and get it over with already TBH.......


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> No even close
> 
> Ill give you a clue girls
> 
> My balls hang lower than my dick


 That's not a clue....all the boys on here have that issue,


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Ur new with 16 posts...sure learnt a lot about Skye in such a short time....


 Why the f**k are you quoting yourself from a 3rd persons perspective? Now i really am suspicious.....


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Lol
> 
> I think you two should just go and get it over with already TBH.......


 Get what over with ?


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Get what over with ?


 Lol


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Why the f**k are you quoting yourself from a 3rd persons perspective? Now i really am suspicious.....


 Really? Lol...I do that in real life!!!


----------



## Frandeman

Quackerz said:


> Lol


 Over 50s don't have sex anymore... Nothing works as it should lol


----------



## Frandeman

richardrahl said:


> Your face on your avi puts you in that category. :lol:


 But my body says eat me ....

Avi is good mate I look huge


----------



## weaver

JohhnyC said:


> Some of you guys need to put down the weights and get out more and converse with woman. :whistling:


 lol your right. Or you can combine them. Find a chick and bench press her.

This topic is hilarious


----------



## mrproc

welcome


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> That's not a clue....all the boys on here have that issue,


 Mine are heavier as they are gold plated ....

But dont worry i dont f**k with my balls as they are only for decorating my nice knob :whistling:


----------



## nWo

This thread is an example of what happens when you combine an abundance of test with a lack of real life female interaction :whistling:


----------



## Acidreflux

Heavyassweights said:


> prob has test jaw


----------



## Quackerz

Frandeman said:


> Over 50s don't have sex anymore... Nothing works as it should lol


 Over 50's dating @ UKM...... LOL

Should make a Sub-Forum for it.......


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Really? Lol...I do that in real life!!!


 I have nothing to say..........


----------



## Frandeman

Quackerz said:


> Over 50's dating @ UKM...... LOL
> 
> Should make a Sub-Forum for it.......


 Will die in 2 days as no much happening


----------



## Skye666

Frandeman said:


> Will die in 2 days as no much happening


 That's because they would have CHATTED PROPERLY and made a decision whether to see or not see ....done. 50 yr olds don't make threads crying and asking how to talk to ppl and then cry more coz they can't approach the person....mehhhhhhh booooooo hoooooo


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> That's because they would have CHATTED PROPERLY and made a decision whether to see or not see ....done. 50 yr olds don't make threads crying and asking how to talk to ppl and then cry more coz they can't approach the person....mehhhhhhh booooooo hoooooo


 Shots fired. LOL


----------



## Quackerz

Frandeman said:


> Will die in 2 days as no much happening


 It's happening, just not in real life.


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> That's because they would have CHATTED PROPERLY and made a decision whether to see or not see ....done. 50 yr olds don't make threads crying and asking how to talk to ppl and then cry more coz they can't approach the person....mehhhhhhh booooooo hoooooo


 Once a month if you lucky...


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> Once a month if you lucky...


 What u on about David?


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> What u on about David?


 Who is David? I hope you don't know Mr. Golden Balls personally?


----------



## Golden_balls

Quackerz said:


> Who is David? I hope you don't know Mr. Golden Balls personally?


 She wish


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Frandeman said:


> But my body says eat me ....
> 
> Avi is good mate I look huge


 You need glasses


----------



## Quackerz

Golden_balls said:


> She wish


 @Skye666

Can you confirm?


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Can you confirm?


 Mr golden balls


----------



## GCMAX

@Gina Welcome to UKM. Nice to see another lady on here, looking good girl!


----------



## GCMAX

Archaic said:


> AAS balls just makes my c0ck look bigger mate, win win. B)


 Don't lie, you thought you had a pube till you pissed out of it!


----------



## Gina

Thanks guys on support...

I opened own journal, so we can go on with conversations there...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/268453-gina-trains-seriously/?do=embed


----------



## Archaic

GCMAX said:


> Don't lie, you thought you had a pube till you pissed out of it!


 Ain't got no pubes mate, I bic everything down there. Chest, torso, back and arse too.

Shave 9mm on lower legs, 6mm on quads and 3mm on groin area to blend into the bald c0ck and balls.

Forearms 6mm, bic on biceps/tri's.

Head is a blend of 2mm/4mm on sides and back, and top is 30mm.

I'm one groomed muthafuker.

Narcissist and a self-loather in equal measures. A Oxymoron in the purest form.


----------



## Archaic

@Gina, just checked out your journal. Apologies for the suspicion, you look great and good progress too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gina

Archaic said:


> @Gina, just checked out your journal. Apologies for the suspicion, you look great and good progress too. :thumbup1:


 Thanks somuch...You are welcome to commemnt and critique there


----------



## Archaic

Gina said:


> Thanks somuch...You are welcome to commemnt and critique there


 I have no critique, nor do you need any advice. Keep doing what you're doing. :thumbup1:

If you have any erotic pics from your modelling days tho, I an prepared to observe them via PM


----------



## Gina

Archaic said:


> I have no critique, nor do you need any advice. Keep doing what you're doing. :thumbup1:
> 
> If you have any erotic pics from your modelling days tho, I an prepared to observe them via PM


 Only I had a wish to modelling... Now dont want to be skinny like I was 2 years ago...


----------



## Andy Dee

Golden_balls said:


> Welcome love
> 
> I joing yeaterday and just one fu**ing reply
> 
> This girl 4hours ago and all of you act like never seen pussy before


 And they wonder why the world of social networking is well and truly over and on the scrapheap

Girl writes on a social networking site: so whats everyone up to

50+ replies

Guy writes on a social betworking site: so whats everyone up to

Replies = 0

The only time anyone is interested in anything you have to say is when you're a female.


----------



## Golden_balls

andysutils said:


> And they wonder why the world of social networking is well and truly over and on the scrapheap
> 
> Girl writes on a social networking site: so whats everyone up to
> 
> 50+ replies
> 
> Guy writes on a social betworking site: so whats everyone up to
> 
> Replies = 0
> 
> The only time anyone is interested in anything you have to say is when you're a female.


 True

Or you are flashing cash cars and wealth...


----------



## Bomber1966

Exposed troll.....sad mutha****a sat in parents bedroom, tissues in hand


----------



## Andy Dee

Golden_balls said:


> True
> 
> Or you are flashing cash cars and wealth...


 2003-2009 - Im a DJ

2009-2013 - Im a cagefighter

2016 - upload pics of £100k cars and photo shopped money that are clearly not mine and cant even afford to leave home


----------



## Golden_balls

andysutils said:


> 2003-2009 - Im a DJ
> 
> 2009-2013 - Im a cagefighter
> 
> 2016 - upload pics of £100k cars and photo shopped money that are clearly not mine and cant even afford to leave home


 Latest one

Im a sponsored athleteh

No you are not **** 

Just a fu**ing salesman for a fart powder that dosent even get paid lol


----------



## Quackerz

Golden_balls said:


> Latest one
> 
> Im a sponsored athleteh
> 
> No you are not **** [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> Just a fu**ing salesman for a fart powder that dosent even get paid lol


 LOL

Now that's funny.....


----------

